# First cycle cross event



## derrick (22 Jan 2017)

I helped marshal an event today in Leyton, Jubilee Park, Was a really good turnout i was well impressed with the youngsters.
Really enjoyed the day, though it was a bit tiring, we got there at 8am helped set up the course left about 4pm after taking it all down again and clearing up. Some really good racing and plenty of spills, Well worth going to see one if you get the chance.
Having trouble posting vid.


----------



## palinurus (22 Jan 2017)

Good stuff. I'd turn out to help set up my club's event and marshall if I wasn't racing but I always felt I got more out of it than I put in, I'd ride plenty other events in different regions all of which only took place because turn out and make it happen.


----------

